# Glucosamine & Chondroitin



## MikeG. (26 May 2009)

After finding out how much my wife pays for Glucosamine and Chondroitin tablets at Boots, I thought I would ask here if anyone knows of a cheap source?

Mike


----------



## StevieB (26 May 2009)

Holland and Barratt quite often have offers on, if not 3 for 2 then a 'sale' price. http://www.hollandandbarrett.com

Steve.


----------



## Gill (26 May 2009)

I suggest checking out your local Asda.

Gill


----------



## Alan Smith (26 May 2009)

Mike I'm not going to make any specific recommendations here, don't think I can to be honest. What I would say however is that this is an area in which you need to be reasonably cautious. Substances like this are classified as nutritional supplements and as such are completely unregulated. You could in theory find yourself paying a lot of money for rubbish. In other words this is an area where you have to have a lot of trust in the retailer. 

The other thing to be aware of is packaging. A lot of nutritional supplements are highly labile and really need to be packaged properly in individual capsule/tablet bubble packs. Proper packaging like this also adds to cost but for good reason. The worst thing to do is buy a large pot of loosley packaged capsules. I would add that this does not necessarily apply to all products but I'm sure that you can appreciate the principle.

Don't have any connection to Boots. I am in fact a vet and prescribe a lot of these supplements.


----------



## stevebuk (26 May 2009)

hi mike
i take this tablet, it is both in one capsule and i buy them from here:
http://www.simplysupplements.net/?gclid ... kwodvVm72Q
dont think you will get better than BOGOF


----------



## MikeG. (26 May 2009)

Thanks guys & Gill.......that should save a penny or two!!

Mike


----------



## motownmartin (26 May 2009)

Mike Garnham":z5iwzush said:


> Thanks guys & Gill.......that should save a penny or two!!
> 
> Mike


Mike, I use www.zipvit.com Very reasonable, worth a look.


----------



## brianhr (26 May 2009)

I use Natures Best. http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/, most of their supplements are made in the UK. Remember you need to take 1500mg of glucosamine daily. After spending a fortune on knee supports I don't need them anymore!


----------



## DaveL (26 May 2009)

Mike,

I buy mine from Heathspan they were recommended to me by our GP.


----------



## Dave S (26 May 2009)

I also get mine form Healthspan, but I get it in liquid form as big tablets always get stuck in my throat.

Dave


----------



## Derek Willis. (27 May 2009)

Been buying them from Healthspan for about ten years, always on offer.
Derek.


----------

